# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tham quan 4 đảo Nha Trang chỉ 160.000

## thanh_datdattours

*TOUR 4 ĐẢO NHA TRANG

Giá: Người lớn: 160.000 đ/khách
Trẻ em (0.9 - 1.3m) : 70% giá vé người lớn
Thời gian : 1 Ngày                  
Khởi hành: Hàng Ngày
*


*Chương trình Tham quan
TOUR 4 ĐẢO TẠI NHA TRANG.*
*8h15 - 9h00*: Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn và đưa quý khách xuống bến cảng du lịch Nha Trang.
*9h00*: Bắt đầu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo.
*09h40: Đến Hòn Mun*
Bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển qúy hiếm hoặc quý khách có thể ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính.

*12h00: Đến Hòn Một*
      Quý khách dùng cơm trưa trên tàu với các món ăn hải sản: cá chiên sốt cà, Mực xào chua ngọt, Sườn rim mặn trứng chiên, Canh tôm cải & trái cây...
       Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ "cây nhà lá vườn" và sinh hoạt tập thể.
       Thưởng thức "tiệc nổi" trên biển đầy thú vị (rượu vang).
*14h00: Đến Hòn Tằm*

- Giải trí và nghĩ ngơi tại khu Resort 4 sao nổi tiếng.
Dịch vụ gồm: Tắm hồ bơi rộng 2.7000m2, tham quan nhà cổ, khu game cho trẻ em, thuyền Kayak, phao bơi, ghế, lều, tắm nước ngọt…
*16h00: Đến Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên*
Quý khách tham quan ngắm nhìn sinh vật biển trong lòng thủy cung để khám phá đa dạng hàng trăm loài cá khác nhau.
*17h00*: Kết thúc chuyến du ngoạn, đưa quý khách về khách sạn


* Liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá ưu đãi
**Bao gồm* : Xe đưa đón, tàu du lịch, cơm trưa trên tàu, trái cây, rựơu, nước khoáng, phao bơi, kính lặn, chương trình văn nghệ, HVD.
* *Không bao gồm*:
* Vé tham quan tàu đáy kính và các dịch vụ khác tại mỗi đảo quý khách tự thanh toán.
-       Chi phí cá nhân
-       Phí tham quan:
                   + Vé Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên: 50.000đ/ khách
                   + Hòn Tằm 100.000đ/ khách
                   + Hòn Mun 20.000đ/ khách

*HÂN HẠNH PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH !*

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## blogdiscovery

Giá trên chỉ bao gồm mỗi tiền xe đưa đón phải không bác... nói chung rà rẻ đấy@@ Voted bác 1 phiếu

----------


## thanh_datdattours

Xe đưa đón, tàu du lịch, cơm trưa trên tàu, trái cây, rựơu, nước khoáng, phao bơi, kính lặn, chương trình văn nghệ, HVD.
thanks đã quan tâm

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

truy cập datdattours.vn để biết chi tiết

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

http: datdattours.vn

----------


## thanh_datdattours

giá vé từ mùng 1 đến mùng 8 là 290.000 nhé

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DOANH NGHIỆP TƯ NHÂN ĐẠT ĐẠT TOURS
Add: 28 Yersin - Nha Trang
Tel: (058)3 811 379 Fax: (058)3 813 879
Hotline: 01202.499.468 - 01268.499.468
Website: DAT DAT TOURS - Home 
Email: thanh_datdattours@yahoo.vn
Yahoo: thanh_datdattours

----------

